# Can someone please help me out with Bow, my Betta?



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

So I know he is a he and that. I would just love to know what tail he is, what type of body he is etc etc...
I have attached photos of him, he is like turquoise, reddish, blueish and slight shades of purple on him as well! he has loads of colours
Thanks in advance, will love to hear from all of you's soon, Ross!


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*Here everyone, here is some more photos I have taken.*

Hope these help, Ross


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well he's obviously some type of double tail, but I'm new at this as well so I can't say anything more than that. Very beautiful!


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> Well he's obviously some type of double tail, but I'm new at this as well so I can't say anything more than that. Very beautiful!


thanks very much! the pictures don't show it but he actually has three tails its weird haha.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Three tails? As far as I know there aren't any bettas with three tails. Is there a picture where I could get a better look at that? It might be a split, which is not good (not to worry you, I just want to make sure what it is).


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would guess he's a turquoise DT with red wash? Mr.Vampire would know best 

Also he appears to be bottom-sitting in every single photo? Is there a heater for him? Usually they bottom sit if they're cold


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

LinkLover said:


> Three tails? As far as I know there aren't any bettas with three tails. Is there a picture where I could get a better look at that? It might be a split, which is not good (not to worry you, I just want to make sure what it is).


tri-tails are an _extremely _rare variation of doubletails. i've only HEARD about them, they're *that *rare. it'd doubtful that anything you get from a pet store would be a tri-tail. x:

it sounds more like a split that hasn't healed. :V


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*:O split tail?*

thanks guys for your help so far, and could you please ask mr vampire to have a wee look over this post for me? and here is a picture as best as i could get of his three tails.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Triple (is it 1 p or 2?) tail betta exist but they are rare. It's a deformity of the double tail. Here's a photo of a great one, usually they aren't so even;
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1124534114.jpg

However, the roughness along the edges of your guys fins make it seem like it's damaged, hopefully with good care it should start growing back soon. 

~just saw the photo, are you sure that isn't the dorsal or anal fin, with just 2 tails?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

From that picture, the upper tail looks split, but it is still hard to see. Is that what he looked like when you got him? If not, do you have sharp decorations? How big is your tank and as bahamut285 said do you have a heater?

And thanks for that picture, I had no idea they existed!


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

bahamut285 said:


> I would guess he's a turquoise DT with red wash? Mr.Vampire would know best
> 
> Also he appears to be bottom-sitting in every single photo? Is there a heater for him? Usually they bottom sit if they're cold


my room temperature is always around 25 degrees, and from the research I've done its temperature should be around 21-29 min and max? I only got him today so maybe is he just like 'adjusting' to his new water and temperature? and everyone, don't worry as I do have a heater just with my research I've told you about made me think I didn't need one?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

.3. that picture of a tripletail looks like a DT with uneven lobes, and one is split. x-x or a halfmoon someone took scissors to. o-O

i can kinda see what the OP's talking about, but it looks more like his top tail is folded over itself, almost clamped..


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*guys help!*

what should i do i didn't realise how much my wee man is in trouble


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Heaters are always good to make sure the temperature stays consistent, especially over night. Is he active? Some fish adjust slowly, some right away. It just depends on the personality of the fish. Just really pay attention to how he's acting, and let us know if he is acting funny.


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*he isnt acting funny?*

To me he is acting fine, he is now playing and in good form in the middle of the tank?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well that's good! Just make sure you keep an eye on him. We don't want to make you panic, we just want to make sure your fishie is happy and healthy.


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*here is a good picture of his tails*

but cause he is at the top of his tank i took the photo from above and the water reflects onto the other side of the tanks glass haha


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, triple tail betta, kind of weird! It's actually really even for 3 tails. But I can't get used to the look.

Your boys tail should heal up fine, just keep his water really clean. Hopefully you should see it growing back together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*ignore the last photo uploaded, i clicked the wrong one*

here is the proper one, he finally he posed his fins of haha


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Am I the only one not seeing the third split? All I see is a double tail with a huge dorsal. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Am I the only one not seeing the third split? All I see is a double tail with a huge dorsal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


here i attempted to mark them out for you


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

He looks like a double-tail. Beautiful fish!!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He's a double tail.
The very bottom is called the anal fin. The two in the middle are the two tail lobes (which makes him a double tail). The last split on the top is his dorsal fin, which is very big! But it's normal for double tails to have huge dorsals. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> He looks like a double-tail. Beautiful fish!!!!


he defiantly has 3 splits in his tail but  and thanks!


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> He's a double tail.
> The very bottom is called the anal fin. The two in the middle are the two tail lobes (which makes him a double tail). The last split on the top is his dorsal fin, which is very big! But it's normal for double tails to have huge dorsals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks! huge help! is there anything cool or unique or rare on him?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He could be a half-moon, can you get him to flare his fins out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> He could be a half-moon, can you get him to flare his fins out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't want to stress the wee man out, sorry, are half moons rare or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Not rare, but everyone wants them.  He's still adjusting to his new home, so maybe you're right for leaving him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

He has ONE split in his tail, the other splits are because those are different fins. ONE split divides things into TWO, he is a doubletail.

Regarding the temperature, even though your room temperature is 26C, the water temperature is much lower, making it only 22 or 24. Ideally the WATER temperature should be around 26/27, which can either be achieved by a heater (very easy to find for a 5/6 gal Chi) or by heating your whole house to around 30 deg, LOL.


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*I have a heater, and I decided to put it in!*

So yea, I decided to put my heater in after all So hopefully he will be doing better than usual! Thanks guys for all your help so far!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The heater will make him perk up. Room AIR temp is always warmer than water. Water warms slower bc of its properties. Anyway, You might want to get some plants so he can explore and hide- gives him something to do. 
When choosing plants, rub any plastic on pantyhose to see if it tears. If it does, so not buy it !! Bc it might tear your fish's fins 
You live in Ireland. So maybe HM's are less popular out there. One store here only got their first ever shipment in last week. So they're not as easy to get in some places.


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks*



Laki said:


> The heater will make him perk up. Room AIR temp is always warmer than water. Water warms slower bc of its properties. Anyway, You might want to get some plants so he can explore and hide- gives him something to do.
> When choosing plants, rub any plastic on pantyhose to see if it tears. If it does, so not buy it !! Bc it might tear your fish's fins
> You live in Ireland. So maybe HM's are less popular out there. One store here only got their first ever shipment in last week. So they're not as easy to get in some places.


Yea thanks, I do have a wee plant at the bottom in the middle of the tank


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

heres my bubba but in the second one i had flash on i hope i didnt mess up his eyes O_O


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

my baby boy tale bites and hes bad he has a pin hole and very raged top fin , i cant make him stop it XC i thoght it was the sharp plant , but even when i removed it hes still doing it , so your fish may be tale bitein if hes got raged edges, i never see mine do it tho


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

ootfifawithbubba said:


> my baby boy tale bites and hes bad he has a pin hole and very raged top fin , i cant make him stop it XC i thoght it was the sharp plant , but even when i removed it hes still doing it , so your fish may be tale bitein if hes got raged edges, i never see mine do it tho


mine defiantly isn't tail bitten, is yours still in that wee container? If so I think that is why he is tail bitten because he hasn't enough room in the tank!


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*I got my good camera out, here is some quality photos*

Hope I don't freeze your computers lol


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

1 (red) is the top tail fin
2 (green) is the lower tail fin
The Dorsal and Anal fins are marked. Unless there is a 3rd fin hidding behind the dorsal fin then he's a double tail.

He's a great looking double tail, very even and the body isn't all stumpy like some. And I believe his color would be described best as being "Iridescent" blue/green.

He looks healthy and happy, and I'm glad he's moving around a lot more!!


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help! You's are all so helpful on this site! I now get it I think it was just at first I was getting confused over it all and that, but you's all helped me through it Thanks!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You have some really nice pics there!! He's such a nice color (though from the profile message you sent me earlier, Bow is nowhere near the same color as Ludendorff!! lol My fish is a multicolor, whereas Bow is definitely a blue! With some iridescence, but then most blue do  )


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*I know...*



Laki said:


> You have some really nice pics there!! He's such a nice color (though from the profile message you sent me earlier, Bow is nowhere near the same color as Ludendorff!! lol My fish is a multicolor, whereas Bow is definitely a blue! With some iridescence, but then most blue do  )


that's what I meant, your's is lighter on the body and those photos of my Bow don't do him justice! See when you look at yours, does he show up different shade of colours? Cause Bow certainly does! Some times he is a light green, next he could show purple haha!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Double tails are a deformity that causes the top section of the body to reflect the bottom. This causes shorter bodies and a much larger top fin. DT bettas should not be bred to other DTs since those spawns often result in large amounts of deformities. 

Here are some examples of DT bettas (from bettatalk).


















Show bettas are bred for overall symmetry. To achieve this breeders often breed single tail bettas to DT to increase the width of the dorsal (top fin). This blue halfmoon shows that he has DT in his blood by the extra wide dorsal.


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks for all that, huge help!*



MrVampire181 said:


> Double tails are a deformity that causes the top section of the body to reflect the bottom. This causes shorter bodies and a much larger top fin. DT bettas should not be bred to other DTs since those spawns often result in large amounts of deformities.
> 
> Here are some examples of DT bettas (from bettatalk).
> 
> ...


Thanks! you do know your Bettas all right! Could you please determine what tail, body etc my Betta, Bow is? And is there anything rare about him or unique? Thanks again!


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

MrBowBetta said:


> mine defiantly isn't tail bitten, is yours still in that wee container? If so I think that is why he is tail bitten because he hasn't enough room in the tank!


 no he uses it as a porta potty , the lid is of and its sideways so he can play withit and its not so small the petsmart ones were kinda large that day


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

MrBowBetta said:


> Thanks! you do know your Bettas all right! Could you please determine what tail, body etc my Betta, Bow is? And is there anything rare about him or unique? Thanks again!


He is a common variety turquoise with red wash double tail. He has nice DT fins but comes with the typical DT deformities (wonky body type).


----------



## MrBowBetta (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks*



MrVampire181 said:


> He is a common variety turquoise with red wash double tail. He has nice DT fins but comes with the typical DT deformities (wonky body type).


Huge help! Many thanks, Ross


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yessss I got it right


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bahamut285 said:


> Yessss I got it right




Use *ALL* the smilies!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> Yessss I got it right


just means you talk to Mr. V too much. :B

not that that's a bad thing at all. :V even i'm getting better at seeing flaws in finnage thanks to him. :B


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

MrBowBetta said:


> that's what I meant, your's is lighter on the body and those photos of my Bow don't do him justice! See when you look at yours, does he show up different shade of colours? Cause Bow certainly does! Some times he is a light green, next he could show purple haha!


 lol  Yes but mine is still a totally different color! Lude is pink, purple, green, blue


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> just means you talk to Mr. V too much. :B
> 
> not that that's a bad thing at all. :V even i'm getting better at seeing flaws in finnage thanks to him. :B


No, it's because I'm secretly stowing him away in a large cage in a closet. DON'T HATE I'M GETTING A BIGGER ONE FOR HIM SOON, WITH A HEATER


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

I am sort-of new to tail types and stuff but yeah he looks like a double-tail,
he is a gourgous fish by the way.


----------

